# Does anyone have experience with hysteroscopy?



## njb1113

Ladies,

I am going for a diagnostic hysterscopy to check for blockage in fallopian tubes or any other potential issues to find out the reason why I am not getting pregnant in spite of ovulating normally. 

Do any of you have experience with hysteroscopy? The doctor said I will be given general anesthesia. I have never had a surgery small or big. I am really scared.

Any comments will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## teapot

Hey hunni,

Try not to worry, hysteroscopy is fine (I had my 1st one awake as I am mostly scared about being put to sleep).

They found a polyp in my womb & endo on my cervix, so I ended up having to have a 'put to sleep' one anyway. The 2nd one was under GA & they removed some endo & checked my tubes. I went home the same evening, took the next day off work (although I felt fine) and went back to work the following day. 

So really, the GA one is better as they can just crack on & do what they need to while you're under.

best of luck with it & hope they can get to the bottom of what's causing your delays in getting PG!
x


----------



## RGN

I've had a hysteroscopy. I went under general anesthesia also. I woke up feeling nice and warm and cozy (they give you warm blankets) and a bit sleepy. I had zero pain after. No nausea or anything, I felt really good. Went home, ate lunch and watched movies. You'll do just fine. Will be good to get some answers.


----------



## njb1113

Thank you so much, Teapot and RGN.

How long did the actual procedure take in your case? My doctor said it is going to take 45 minutes. I am getting it done on Day 7 of my cycle. How long do you have to wait to do the baby dance after the procedure? I want to TTC when I ovulate this cycle. Did you know the result of the procedure instantly. 


I am a bit nervous but thanks a lot for the encouraging words. I feel more at peace after seeing your responses. I will try and relax. 

Good luck to both of you in your journey.


----------



## teapot

Can't remember how long it took 1st time around & the asleep one was an afternoon in hospital including recovery time. The procedure itself is quite short. 

Re the BDing, I suppose it all depends on if you have anything done & they won't know that themselves until after. 

take care. x


----------



## wanting2010

I just had a hysteroscopy in March. I was scared to death, but it really was not bad at all! They told my DH that it would be 45 minutes to an hour, but the procedure only took 20 minutes. I was at the hospital for a few hours. I had to get there an hour before my surgery was scheduled and was probably in recovery for an hour and a half to two hours. I had a polyp removed and a D&C during my hysteroscopy, and I only spotted that evening and was back at work two days after the surgery.

I was terrified of being put under general because like you, I had never had any kind of surgery before- never been in the hospital for anything or had an IV either. I think the worst part of the whole thing was getting the IV, and that wasn't even that bad, LOL. I remember getting into the OR, getting onto the operating table, the nurse anethesist telling me he was putting medicine in my IV, and the next thing I know I was waking up in recovery tellling the nurse it was weird! 

I was groggy for the evening and pretty tired for a few days after that, but it wasn't anything major. My throat was a bit scratchy and sore for a couple of days from the breathing tube, but again- nothing major. I left the hospital and went and ate pizza because I was starved (nothing to eat after midnight the night before, and my surgery was at 3:00 pm).

I was put on pelvic rest (no sex) for 2 weeks after my hysteroscopy, which is when I went for my follow up appointment. They might not want you to TTC that same cycle, but you should be good to go by your next one.


----------



## Maddie30

Hi, 

I had a hysteroscopy as an outpatient. It wasn't bad at all. I was awake and it was very quick. I had it during my IVF cycle as they thought there was a polyp. There wasn't a polyp and my uterus was clear. They said even if there was nothing, I can only benefit from it. Good luck x


----------



## njb1113

Ladies,

Thank you for sharing your experience. Looks like everyone had a good one. So did I. I had my hysteroscopy this morning at 9:30 am. I went in the hospital at 8:30 and was out by 11. It was seamless right from getting the IV to waking up in recovery room.

Here is what happened-I reached the hospital, did the paperwork. Then they asked me to change into a gown and did a urine test to check for pregnancy (its routine. They said they had at least 3 women who showed pregnant for the procedure so they do a test on everyone) and then gave me an IV. The staff was very good about asking a lot of questions as a way to distract me while I was getting the IV. I was moved to the OR, was put on the bed and given oxygen. Next thing I remember was waking up in the recovery room with my DH on my side. I got dressed, was wheeled to the car and came home. DH fixed me a light lunch and I just woke up after sleeping 5 hours as I was still under. They deliberately send you home when you are still a little under so you can sleep well. I don't have much pain only a slight cramping now and then and a little spotting. It was not bad at all. I was scared to see the IV, OR and doctors dressed in their OR garb but the general anesthesia took care of any anxiety I had. 

Best part, the doctor said my fallopian tubes are open. Thank God for that! But now the question is what is wrong with me that I am not getting pregnant? I ovulate, have no other known problem and DH's sperm analysis is clean, he has strong count, morphology and average motility. Oh well!

We are asked to not do the BD till 2 weeks. 

I will meet my RE in 2 weeks. Let's see what happens then.

Thanks for the responses. Good luck to each one of you on your journey.


----------

